# My new butter



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

He/She is shy so I will have to get a better pic later. I don't have the room quite yet for him/her but I couldn't resist. As it grows, I will get it his/hers own tank. Enjoy


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Dlt (Sep 3, 2008)

Cool! I had one that grew really fast! goodluck!


----------



## thor meeki (Sep 12, 2008)

that is a cool looking fish :thumb: what is it ?


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

thor meeki said:


> that is a cool looking fish :thumb: what is it ?


An african...
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1442


----------



## thor meeki (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

thor meeki said:


>


  These guys are awesome


----------



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

Great fish but yea.. wrong forum


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

He/she will get over that shyness soon and probably attack your camera.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

Be ready, Butters grow very fast and get pretty aggressive with other fish.

I have had mine for almost 15 years. He's about 14 inches now and pretty fat.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

WOW that's some fish that Hawks has!
Nathan43, See what you have to look forward to :wink: ? Your baby is soooo cute. Looks exactly like the wild one in the profile here. What is that blue in the background of the pic? Looks really cool :thumb:


----------

